
Google Pays to Put Search Engine Back on Firefox Browser in U.S - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-14/google-pays-to-put-search-engine-back-on-firefox-browser-in-u-s
======
siruncledrew
It's interesting that they compete with Chrome as a open-source browser yet
>80% of their annual revenue comes from search engine deals with Google. Just
an observation.

